# GPS downloadable trail maps



## goodwinb (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been searching the internet for downloadable trail maps for snowmobiling on and off for about a week and cannot seem to find anything that I am looking for. So if anyone has any suggestions it would be very helpful in my search.

Thanks


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

goodwinb said:


> I have been searching the internet for downloadable trail maps for snowmobiling on and off for about a week and cannot seem to find anything that I am looking for. So if anyone has any suggestions it would be very helpful in my search.
> 
> Thanks


Like many I also want better maps available for my GPS unit. The Garmin Mapsource maps are pretty good for Garmin units but are not specific enough for off road or snowmobile tails. That said there is some software that is starting to appear that allows one to create their own trail maps, however it isn't a particularly easy process. I am currently attempting to create very detailes maps for the state game and recreation areas and other public areas that I upland hunt. Some trail maps are starting to appear on the internet but they are mostly for mountain bike trails out west in CA and MT. The following links might help you get started:

http://www.gpsinformation.org/adamnewham/article1/gpsmapper.htm

http://www.topofusion.com/

Tom W


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

I tried this new KeyHole.com and is really doesn't do much unless you are looking in big cities. Try this one. I use it all the time FREE courtesy of the U.S.G.S. It give super visual maps of our hunting property...
http://terraserver.homeadvisor.msn.com/default.aspx


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

Michigan Hunter said:


> I tried this new KeyHole.com and is really doesn't do much unless you are looking in big cities. Try this one. I use it all the time FREE courtesy of the U.S.G.S. It give super visual maps of our hunting property...
> http://terraserver.homeadvisor.msn.com/default.aspx


I use the Terraserver all the time to get satelite pictures into other programs for creating tracks and sometimes maps that can be loaded to my GPS. The Terraserver maps can't by themselves be utilized dirrectly by a GPS. I think Goodwinb wants to download trail maps to his GPS unit and use that to guide him on the snowmobile trails. 

Probably the best solution for him would be to scan in the snowmobile map from the DNR into a program such as OZIExplorer and calibrate the scanned image to map coordinates. Then trace over the trail system creating tracks in OZIExplorer. These tracks can then make up the basis for a map that can be loaded into the GPS unit. Its a sort of long and involved process, but in the long run you can have very detailed maps for trail systems for snowmobiling, ATV riding, and hunting. I am trying to do this with a couple of state game areas I hunt. 

If you are interested at all in creating maps that can be loaded into GPS units take a look at the first web link I posted above. Its a sort of how to guide to building simple maps for a GPS unit (Garmin's). 

Tom W


----------

